# Harness that is easy to put on?



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Percy, my 11-week-old chihuahua hates me putting his harness on. It is just a standard nylon harness that I purchased from Petsmart but for some reason he hates it! I was wondering if there was anything that is quick and easy to put on but wont pull at the neck like a collar does...


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I really like my "Simply Dog" harness. It's a easy step in harness with one snap and velcro on the back. Osha is not a fan of any harness that goes over her head and this one does not. I just unsnap/unvelcro stand her on top of it so her paws are in the two leg holes, and then pull the harness up and snap/velcro it on her. Easy peasy!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

[URL="http://







[/URL]

The picture is kind of fuzzy, maybe you can see.... I ended up making a shirt like harness by myself because she kept coming out of the normal one, she hated it so much. She would wriggle right out. I am not a pro at sewing but I found super simple pattern that you cut out and just attach 4 velcros on each corner and a hook on top. It goes around the neck and under the tummy, it sort of looks like a shirt. 

Tomorrow we go on our first walk but trials in the house prooved better than the other harness. It takes a while to get it on her, she fusses a little but once it is on shes ok and she cant wriggle out of it at all. 

I am sure there are other options for you. Where I live, I can't find anything remotely similar to all the really wonderful ones I see people put on their chis here, so I made one myself. 

Maybe if you have an extra special treat ready before you put it on him he will sit still long enough for you to pass it through?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Petco sells some cute step-in ones that are easy. I personally LOVE Puppia and ipuppyone harnesses, both of which can be found on Amazon. I also really like the style of Park Avenue harnesses, which look easy to put on and are very customizable. 

Once he gets more adjusted to it, he will stop fighting as much. Just be patient and keep trying!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Park Avenue harnesses are very easy to get on an off. They are custom made to order and you can choose between velcro, snaps, and buckle fasteners. I use the velcro and it's super easy to get on and off Gemma. Gemma just hates the sound of the velcro coming apart so she usually screams when I take it off, LOL. But at least it's easy!

Here is the website for Park Avenue:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -

Oh, forgot to mention, if Percy is a puller when she walks, I wouldn't use Park Avenue. As you can see in my signature below where Gemma is wearing hers, it does come around her neck some (it's pretty high on her because she's so small), so they're not ideal for a strong puller. They are still much better than a collar, just not good for strong pullers.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

For everyday stuff I use lots of lupine products on my dogs. Their step in harness is really easy to put on and take off. It doesn't slide over the head and it does not have a lot to it- so it might not bother a dog who might otherwise not like harnesses. I just don't love their small dog collars- they are a little too small for my taste. They have online vendors listed on their website and I have had great luck with "four your paws only".

I use their step in and their roman harness on Kerrigan and they both are good for different things.

Lupine


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yes everyone on here knows how much I ADORE Puppia and Park Avenue, I
just can't stop talking about them and spreading the word! They are by far my
two favorite harness types(and believe me when I say I have tried almost all
styles out there). For your pup Puppia vest style would probably be best since 
it is a step in, does not go over the head and is gentle on the throat. I attached
some pictures for you. 


Park Avenue with flower(bought separately)









Puppia vest(they are washable and last me several years)










If you have any questions about where to purchase or how to choose a size, please don't hesitate to ask.
Good luck & I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I like vest type harnesses for my two. They have velcro closures at neck and chest, making it so easy to put them on and take them off. I get mine from Baxter Boo. Here's a link to Jazz and Tango's summer harnesses~~mesh for comfort in the heat. They are my all time favorite. 

Cloak & Dawggie Cool Mesh Harness Vest - Blue at BaxterBoo


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ronni, I like that brand, they make good quality items. I have some rain coats from them. Those harnesses look cute too.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

Boo uses an anti pull harness, it has a webbing on the front that stretches over her chest if she were to pull, plus it has cloth over the straps that go under her armpits so there is no chafing. Oreo uses the H style Lupine. Oreo is miss diva when it comes to harnesses and this one is so easy, buckle around the neck and the chest and done. I wouldn't recomend it for a puller though. Honey is currently in a standard harness that will grow with her but more than likely will have a lupine as well, not sure what stlye she will end up with.

Pet Smart has all kinds of harnesses and they were so good to let us come in and try different ones out for proper fit and comfort before we bought them.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Ronni, I like that brand, they make good quality items. I have some rain coats from them. Those harnesses look cute too.


LS if you look at my signature pic, they're both wearing their summer harnesses that I bought from BaxterBoo. You can see Jazz's more clearly than Tango's but they're the same harness, just in different colors. Oh, and I put the bling on Jazz's, it doesn't come like that!


----------

